# Hydraulic Lifter noise again!



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal, just rebuilt my RD but did not put new hydro lifters in, I got enough chatter to be worried about it, so I picked up a new set of lifters of germanautoparts.com.
I did not soak them in oil before I installed them, but I did make sure to follow the bently and hold the engine at 2k RPM for 10 minutes. The sound started to go away, but is now slowly coming back.
Note: I do not know my oil pressure, but I do know my oil pump is brand new. I'm still running Rotella T 15W-40 because of break-in period. 
I was told by a seasoned VW guy that this noise may be caused by my timing belt being off by one tooth? Also, someone mentioned the noise may be ignition timing, I have mine advanced more than I thought would be ideal (leads me to believe it may be the timing belt being off...)
I also know I do have a cracked stock manifold, and have read that the exhaust leak may sound like that, but I have narrowed the sound down to the head itself. I do not have an oil control tray for the cam, but one is on it's way, so that will be going in soon too.
Car still runs and pulls GREAT, other than the noise that's the only real issue
Any ideas? I'm out of them. Should I order some lifters and soak them this time?? Any links to a specific procedure for installing hydro lifters, I couldn't find one on the 'tex, so I just followed the bentley.
Thanks!!


_Modified by rte7x9 at 11:49 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Hydraulic Lifter noise again! (rte7x9)*

fix everything that you know is DEFINITELY wrong
do an oil change
if noise then still persists - get new lifters - soak em and install them.
do a search for the install. im sure there are lots


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Hydraulic Lifter noise again! (fourie_marius)*

Well, I have tried numerous searches on here;
"lifter install"
"hydraulic lifter install"
"lifter howto"
ect...still nothing
I've fixed everything I know is definitely wrong except the cam timing. I know how to set the camshaft and intermediate shaft, but I'm worried that I didn't get the crankshaft in *exactly* the right spot since the pulley no longer had a mark on it. I was close, no doubt, but still may have been a tooth off.
Can anyone confirm that this could cause some bad noise? Am I crazy?
Thank god this is a non-interference head or else I'd be hosed...
Thanks!!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Hydraulic Lifter noise again! (rte7x9)*

set timing here
http://cabby-info.com/Files/AdjustingTheTiming.pdf 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3870129 
Lifters install
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...t.htm 
http://www.p-vector.com/bob/garage/vw/cams/ 

good read
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2122120 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3827072 

for you
1. get a bentley
2. http://www.seniornet.org/php/d...=5866


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Hydraulic Lifter noise again! (fourie_marius)*

Thanks much!
(I have a bentley, my engine would've still been in hundreds of pieces witout it!)
Seriously though, I really do appreciate the help, I'm only 2 months into owning a VW and it can be a tad bit overwhelming!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Hydraulic Lifter noise again! (rte7x9)*

good to know you are getting into it. its very rewarding when done right.
Shout if you need help and dont take flaming too personal. it keeps the forum interesting.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I installed a set of AEG lightweight lifters, used, from a spare scrap MkIV 2.0 head I had...and they're the quietest lifters I've ever heard. I love them







.


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I installed a set of AEG lightweight lifters, used, from a spare scrap MkIV 2.0 head I had...and they're the quietest lifters I've ever heard. I love them







.

nice to hear that, i'm putting together a head for a boosted counterflow, using mk3 valves (1mm thinner stems, lighter and maybe a touch more flow) and using mk4 lifters due to the weight diff. all in a JH head, just gonna do a little port matching just because it's easy, looking forward to it, glad to hear the mk4 lifters will be nice and quiet!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I was just surprised to NOT hear the familiar, comforting clacking. Especially out of used lifters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I'm running a mish-mash of oil right now, some cheap, some expensive, and various weights...so it's definitely quiet thanks to hardware







.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (briansimons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_
and using mk4 lifters due to the weight diff. all in a JH head, 

Just curious, how are you going to supply oil to the lifters as the JH is a solid lifter head and doesn't have necessary oil passages for the lifters?


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Just curious, how are you going to supply oil to the lifters as the JH is a solid lifter head and doesn't have necessary oil passages for the lifters?


mk2 gti, they aren't solid lifter, and it's a JH head


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The JH head is originally a solid lifter head, and does not have the oil passages in it to provide oil to the lifters. If you install the MkIV lifters...and they don't get the oil they need, they'll clack QUITE loudly, and then bad things will happen.
If you're using a stock MkII GTI head, then it's hydro lifters, and not a JH.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (briansimons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_
mk2 gti, they aren't solid lifter, and it's a JH head


IIRC, the Mk2 GTi's used HT, RD or PF engine, if yours is a JH then not original to the car. The JH was never used in ANY Mk2, it was strictly a Mk1 engine used in the 83-84 Mk1 GTi and GLi as well as 83.5-89 Sciroccos and Cabriolets, most JH engines had solid lifters but a few had hydrualic lifters specifically those in the 88 and 89 Sciroccos and Cabriolets.




_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 8:43 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

But they were called 2H at that point, not JH.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_But they were called 2H at that point, not JH.

Up to 1990, they were still coded JH.
_From Bentley_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Hydraulic Lifter noise again! (rte7x9)*

not giving the lifters a soak can really make it sound like an old tractor. drive it. you are running 20w 50?


----------



## digifant_2 (Jun 4, 2004)

at the dealer i work at we put some trans fluid into the motor and let it run for a couple days and sometimes it takes the noise away. trans fluid has conditioners in it and also helps clean, u want to do a 2 quart mix or atleast 1 quart mix.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (digifant_2)*

I've heard of using tranny oil before but I'm surprised to hear they do that a dealerships.


----------



## digifant_2 (Jun 4, 2004)

hey when you pay for the best we do the best and find out ways to fix cars, not replace parts..


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

ive herd of that befor ive actually done that quiet a number of times my self,i really dont know about a few days but like you said just a quart mix that would help it out, your better off just getting an engine treatment just like stp or lukus something like that, that stuff is great i allways use it in all of my cars


----------



## digifant_2 (Jun 4, 2004)

and lucus for engines really does work. i used it in my gti when it workes back in 01 and i had very low compression , the lucus oil bumped up the compression a bit and helped it stay alive. i suggest everyone to use it and if your building a new motor i suggest you use lucus oil to build it, that **** works. 
p.s. i stand behind it and even give it a money back garoontee!!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (digifant_2)*

swop out that oil and put caltex delo 400 in.
You will not regret it.
Im not gonna go into details - google it.
This is not my opinion - * it has been proven to be the best oil because of the additives in it * . they use it primarily in diesel engines to clean out the soot associated with them. I've been using it for 10'000km in my hydro 8v now and no problems whatsoever - it actually stays golden for about 1500km - thats how clean my innerds of my engine are. i've actually stopped using oil. (car has done 296'000km)


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

Oh, i forgot to mention that it has gone quite as a cat purring!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

I read all this stuff about lifter installs, but I want to know first and foremost. How long do I need to soak the lifters in oil? 
Is soaking them in Rotella-T 15W-40 going to cut it?
Thanks!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (rte7x9)*

I soak them overnight.


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (B4S)*

Then remove that FRAM in place of a BOSCH filter. HAHA


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*

Sorry I hate to be the last one to this party, but do you literally just throw the lifters in a small cup or can of 10w-30 overnight and no nothing else to them? I've never done that with any other engine build, OHC or OHV and I'm rather... impressed. It's a good idea to situate the lifters, I just never heard it before.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (godoveryou)*

yeah, you just soak them...submersed in oil...i "exercised" them while submersed (i don't know if that made any difference but some bubbles came out and that means air left and oil entered.
event bentley says to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

you may want to inspect your rod and main bearings.
I have installed new lifters without soaking them with no issues. so im not convinced thats the issue


----------



## Mk7R400 (Jan 20, 2019)

can anyone share the OEM lifters product number? for golf 7 r?


----------

